# Captain Philips - Kino-Trailer zum neuen Film mit Tom Hanks



## FlorianStangl (6. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain Philips - Kino-Trailer zum neuen Film mit Tom Hanks* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Captain Philips - Kino-Trailer zum neuen Film mit Tom Hanks


----------



## TheClayAllison (6. Juni 2013)

Arne Elsholtz in allen Ehren aber seit seinem gesundheitlichen Zwischenfall klingt er nicht mehr so wie früher. Und so leid es mir auch tut aber Joachim Tennstedt wäre hier doch die bessere Wahl gewesen als Synchronsprecher.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2013)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Arne Elsholtz in allen Ehren aber seit seinem gesundheitlichen Zwischenfall klingt er nicht mehr so wie früher. Und so leid es mir auch tut aber Joachim Tennstedt wäre hier doch die bessere Wahl gewesen als Synchronsprecher.


 Sorry, aber Tennstedt hab ich in Hanks-Filmen nie gemocht. Elsholtz verbindet man einfach sofort mit dem guten alten Tom. Eine andere Stimme für ihn ist genauso befremdlich wie der Fall David Duchowny, wo er im letzten "Akte X" den Ben Affleck-Sprecher bekam. Ging gar nicht !!! 

So lange Elsholz nicht aufhört oder gar tot ist, soll er die Hanks-Stammstimme bleiben.


----------



## TheClayAllison (6. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Tennstedt hab ich in Hanks-Filmen nie gemocht. Elsholtz verbindet man einfach sofort mit dem guten alten Tom. Eine andere Stimme für ihn ist genauso befremdlich wie der Fall David Duchowny, wo er im letzten "Akte X" den Ben Affleck-Sprecher bekam. Ging gar nicht !!!
> 
> So lange Elsholz nicht aufhört oder gar tot ist, soll er die Hanks-Stammstimme bleiben.


 
Ich konnte mir zuvor auch kein besseren als Elsholtz für Hanks vorstellen aber irgendwie kann ich mich nicht an sein Lispeln gewöhnen. Ich hoffe die Figur wird dadurch nicht wie bei Illuminati so unglaubwürdig erscheinen.

Und "Akte-X Jenseits der Wahrheit" habe ich auf Grund der neuen Synchro von Duchowny nicht mehr angeschaut, obwohl ich ein riesen Fan dieser Serie mal war. Ebenso war ich sehr enttäuscht als plötzlich ab der 4. Staffel der ST-TNG Serie Ernst Meinke die Figur von Picard synchronisierte


----------

